# maps and private property



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

What maps are best for showing public/private property boundaries. 
Thanks
GSLHonker


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

maps from the counties you want to hunt.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks where is the best place to buy them. 
Thanks again


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would order them from the USGS if I were you. I bought a couple a few years ago for the county I was hunting in New Mexico...some local idiot offered me $50 for the map. Thought about it but couldn't...felt too much like buying Long Island from a bunch of indians for some glass beads and a couple cases of fire water.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

You can also try this link.

http://www.geocommunicator.gov/blmMap/Map.jsp?MAP=LAND

I don't think you can buy the maps but the site is run by the BLM and gives current public/private boundaries.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am going to be testing some map software for your PC and Garmin that show land ownership. I just got the notice for Utah and will have it in a couple weeks for testing. I am testing Idaho right now. I believe these will be available for Magellan also. They should be available by fall. I have used them for Wyoming and New Mexico and they work great. These show private, USFS, BLM, state and BIA.

If you want paper maps the BLM ar OK. Most are outdated but I think you can get more current ones from the BLM office instead of a map store.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I have my new mexico maps at home...I can get the number that I called to get them and post that for you tomorrow or later today.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to all who have replied this has been very helpful!
GSLHonker


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Borders change all the time... the county recorders office would have the most current boundrys.


-DallanC


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:



> Borders change all the time... the county recorders office would have the most current boundrys.
> 
> -DallanC


Thats what I thought too.... aren't the county plat maps the best thing you can get for borders? They might now show the best terrain like the USGS but at least for private and public ground intersections they should be the most updated versions.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

County plat maps may be the most up to date but it is not always possible to get to a county during the week to get them. Most people travel out of town on the weekends and cant get them. I dont think the boundries of private/public change that often. Who owns the private might but most people are looking to see what is public.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Public lands do get sold off or traded and become private lands sometimes. Utah usually updates their online land ownership maps every few months so it's good to check out your hunting areas on their maps often to make sure nothing has changed because my basic understanding is that landowners only have to have their lands be cultivated or post their property corners, roads and stream crossings to be legally posted to prohibit tresspassing....and the chances of you running across their posted corner out hiking around is slim so know where you are at! County recorder maps are the most up to date and some counties are even online so check them out too. Even consumer GPS maps are not always up to date or accurate.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Before you spend any money on maps that could be outdated in a year try this.

Go to the following website and find the area you wish to hunt.

http://www.geocommunicator.gov/blmMap/Map.jsp?MAP=LAND

This site will give you a good idea of public land and will tell you if it's national forest, state owned, BLM etc. The BLM updates this site pretty regularly so you should be pretty good to go. But I'd still check with the county recorder to verify.

To do this, zoom in close enough to find the township, range, and section number(s) for the area you wish to hunt. If you're unfamiliar with the public land survey system (rectangular survey system) then do a google search to familiarize yourself with how it works. I would recommend http://www.landprints.com/LpRectangularSurveySystem.htm it explains townships, ranges, sections, and the further breakdown of sections.

Then go to the following link.

http://publicrecords.onlinesearches.com ... -Deeds.htm

Scroll down till you find the county your area is in, and call the records office. If you give them the township, range and section number of the area you wish to hunt they can tell you if it's public or private. In the case that some or all of the land is private they can also give you the contact info for the person in control of the private land.

This system has worked for me and it's a lot easier and cheaper than trying to get to the county offices during business hours and buying maps that may be outdated soon.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

flinger said:


> my basic understanding is that landowners only have to or be cultivated or post their corners, roads and stream crossings to be legally posted....(


Huh?


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry...that was confusing...i will try to clarify...i was just saying i think state law allows landowners to turn tresspassers in to the sheriff by only having their corners, roads and stream crossings posted with n.t. signs...so having up to date maps are essential because a hiker or hunter may not easily know private property is properly posted just by meandering through the hills.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Many counties have online databases of maps, not too great for printing, but you can easily see who owns what and mark the landmarks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flinger said:


> Sorry...that was confusing...i will try to clarify...i was just saying i think state law allows landowners to turn tresspassers in to the sheriff by only having their corners, roads and stream crossings posted with n.t. signs...so having up to date maps are essential because a hiker or hunter may not easily know private property is properly posted just by meandering through the hills.


If I remember right, they also have to have posts painted or signs posted every so many feet as well. Its a huge loophole if they only post the corners of the property.... I've thought about going to the county office but I don't do much on private ground anyway.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Borders change all the time... the county recorders office would have the most current boundrys.
> ...


Yeah, they're great, but they can get expensive, especially if you need to cover a large area. If you just need to check something out, you can go into the office and take a look. It's public information, so its free to look at. They just charge you if you want to buy them.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

flinger said:


> Sorry...that was confusing...i will try to clarify...i was just saying i think state law allows landowners to turn tresspassers in to the sheriff by only having their corners, roads and stream crossings posted with n.t. signs...so having up to date maps are essential because a hiker or hunter may not easily know private property is properly posted just by meandering through the hills.


The law only states that it must be "properly posted"- Signage so that it would reasonably come to the attention of a possible trespasser, or a fence or other structure obviously designed to exlude intruders. (utah code 76-6-206 http://le.utah.gov/~code/TITLE76/htm/76_06_020600.htm). A fence around a property is considered properly posted according to the code, so signage would not be needed. The locations of signage without a fence is highly debatable though. It depends on the local law enorcement, DA and judge. It does not specify corners, or painted posts.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The law only states that it must be "properly posted"- Signage so that it would reasonably come to the attention of a possible trespasser, or a fence or other structure obviously designed to exlude intruders. (utah code 76-6-206 http://le.utah.gov/~code/TITLE76/htm/76_06_020600.htm). A fence around a property is considered properly posted according to the code, so signage would not be needed. The locations of signage without a fence is highly debatable though. It depends on the local law enorcement, DA and judge. It does not specify corners, or painted posts.


The proclamation does specify that every corner fence post and every entrance must be painted. I quote:


> "Properly posted" means that "No Trespassing" signs-or a minimum of 100 square inches of bright yellow, bright orange or fluorescent paint-are displayed at all corners, on fishing streams crossing property lines, and on roads, gates and rights-of-way entering the land. If metal fence posts are used, the entire exterior side must be painted.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> The proclamation does specify that every corner fence post and every entrance must be painted. I quote:
> 
> 
> > "Properly posted" means that "No Trespassing" signs-or a minimum of 100 square inches of bright yellow, bright orange or fluorescent paint-are displayed at all corners, on fishing streams crossing property lines, and on roads, gates and rights-of-way entering the land. If metal fence posts are used, the entire exterior side must be painted.


Bird,

While your statement is true according to the wildlife code 23-20-14, this would only hold true if they were to charge you with taking wildlife while tresspassing.

If you were to tresspass onto land that was not posted. The courts could fall back on the state code that is broader in its definition of what notification the landowner needs to have in order to have you cited for criminal tresspass. If the owner claimed you damaged a fence while entering, or were acting in an unsafe manner with your firearm, or refused to leave it would make his arguement that much stronger according 76-6-206.

Both are Class B misdemeanors so it wouldn't matter which one you were charged with, as the penalties would be the same.

In short, if you tresspass on unposted land all likleyhood you will be cited, and then have to defend yourself in court.


----------

